# Physician Billing Mananger Position Wilmington Delaware



## michelledixon17 (Oct 24, 2011)

The Position
Reporting to the Chief Financial Officer, the Physician Billing Manager provides leadership and direction of billing operations for  professional  services provided by hospital employed physician practices, as well as  instruction to the billing staff on all billing related matters.  This position is responsible for the oversight of the full revenue cycle including adjudication of claims, proper payment posting and accounts receivable follow-up in order to maintain a productive billing operation.  The Physician Billing Manager conducts billing, coding and collection reviews to ensure that work is being performed in accordance with departmental policies and other regulatory agencies in an accurate and timely manner.  This individual provides ongoing education, training and support to improve operational efficiency and revenue cycle optimization.  The Physician Billing Manager will assess and make recommendations to improve billing operations focusing on revenue enhancement, process standardization, quality assurance, regulatory compliance, and customer service. 
Responsibilities include:
•	Manages day-today operations of the department.  Supervises billing staff  (6-7 FTE's) and  work flow to ensure accurate and timely processing of bills, posting of receipts, and reporting of problems;
•	Manages all activities necessary to ensure successful billing and reporting operations, including system maintenance, interactions with payers, physician and staff  training, and routine ad hoc reporting;
•	Provides continual assessment and analysis of billing procedures, and recommends and implements changes as necessary in response to changing payer requirements or clinical activities;
•	Develops, implements and monitors procedures to assure timely and appropriate billing and payment cycle;
•	Monitors coding, charge posting, billing, payment and collection for compliance with established policies and procedures;
•	Coordinates with coding staff to ensure physician services are accurately coded to render optimum reimbursement;
•	Establishes and builds effective working relationships, both internally and externally, to foster cooperation  and to  help resolve complex matters that arise related to physician billing and revenue cycle;
•	Develops, prepares and presents monthly statistical reports for review by SFH Administration;
•	Maintains contact with representatives from  third party payers.  Monitors reimbursement changes and  trends, and routinely collaborates with hospital and health system  management team and cross-departmental staff;
•	Ensures compliance with JCAHO, CMS, and all applicable State, Federal and local laws and regulations.
The Candidate
The ideal candidate will possess both the managerial experience and business knowledge needed to run physician billing operations in a complex health care environment.  The successful individual will bring a proven management background, with direct supervisory responsibilities in billing/revenue cycle operations.  This individual will have the ability to function independently to lead, develop, and facilitate teamwork, confidence, and collaboration in a customer friendly environment.  The successful candidate will be an effective communicator, both diplomatic and persuasive in facilitating change and adherence to new policies and procedures, and foster positive relationships with staff, customers, payer representatives and other key stakeholders.     
Requirements
•	Bachelor's degree is preferred but not a requirement;
•	A minimum of five (5) years recent physician billing experience is required;
•	A minimum of three (3) years recent supervisory experience in physician billing operations is required;
•	Knowledge of health care billing procedures, documentation, regulations, payment cycles and standards;
•	Solid familiarity with CPT coding system;

•	Payer credentialing experience is desirable;
•	Sound judgment and strong skills with respect to interpersonal relations, problem-solving and analysis.
•	Ability to communicate effectively, both verbally and in writing, with internal and external customers.
•	Proficient in MS Word & Excel and have strong knowledge of computerized billing systems.
Personal and professional attributes of the successful candidate include:
•	Adept at problem-solving;
•	Ability to multi-task and manage multiple priorities;
•	Analytical skills;
•	Mentoring and motivational skills;
•	Highly organized;
•	Facilitation and change agent skills;
•	Capacity to assume larger scope of responsibility due to growth.
Compensation and Rewards
An excellent compensation and benefits package is offered.  The Physician Billing Manager will play a highly visible role in the organization with potential for professional growth.  St. Francis Healthcare colleagues are supported by a mission driven culture dedicated to serving communities in need with easily accessible, patient-centered, compassionate health care supported by state-of-the-art technology.  
Contact
John Kiernan, Managing Director        jkiernan@managementpathways.com
Management Pathways				
5 Great Valley Parkway, Suite 276		
Malvern, PA  19355
Tel:  (610) 415-0888
Fax: (610) 415-0814
www.managementpathways.com


----------

